# '04 SL Maxima Headlight issue. $1000+ repair!?



## BWithering (Jul 23, 2010)

For 2 months my drivers side HID headlight has been out. I bought a pair of replacement HID lights from a highly touted shop on Ebay. I did the whole PITA breakdown of bumper/tire and neither light works. I just got back from an import shop that doesn't feel comfortable diagnosing, aka they don't know. Said it is more than likely the ballast/control panel part which costs $447. They told me as bad as it sounds, needs to go to dealership and let them diagnose. The dealership wants $120 just to look at it. So I'm looking at 120 for diagnostic, 447, possibly they will charge another 180 for factory bulb, and none of this includes labor for breaking down bumper and everything else. I could easily be facing $1000+ for a friggin headlight out! 

Anyone else been through this nightmare? I have about $900 left before I pay this car off, and I am seriously considering just trading it in somewhere and just tell them I have a headlight out. I can't fathom paying 1000 for a headlight out, on a 2004 car. That is a significant portion of the value of the car at this point. Ridiculous. I would of never taken the car off the lot if I knew the difficulties of headlights with these Maximas. :lame:

Any advice or suggestions? 

Thanks all! Brian


----------



## BWithering (Jul 23, 2010)

I took it to an Auto shop specializing in electric. They found the ballast to be bad, somehow water and dirt had got all up inside it. Not sure how this happened, as it is sealed ... but whatever. The part costs $412 and with labor the total will come to $674. FOR A HEADLIGHT. I am at a loss for words!


----------



## BWithering (Jul 23, 2010)

Update: Well I found the ballast on ebay for a heck of a lot cheaper of course. ($80) 

I was charged $170 labor today + $80 to order the bulb so right now I stand at about $250. Hopefully they will only charge a half an hour of labor or so to put the new ballast in, probably about $40. 

So if I can get out of this issue for less $300 I will be somewhat happy, considering the dealership costs would run me close to $1000. 

Cross your fingers it works! Hopefully this post will be up for anyone else that runs into the same issue. Will update later.


----------



## livinthislyf (Feb 13, 2012)

good for you. you found a ballast on ebay. thanks for posting this, will look out for your update soon!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

livinthislyf said:


> good for you. you found a ballast on ebay. thanks for posting this, will look out for your update soon!


Please don't post if you're only on here to be rude. This is a community to help each other.

Thanks.


----------

